
Roast My Landing Page - srecio
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/a30ad2e5f2
======
shsydg727
First of all that golden shield with the tick is gigantic. If I wasn't
purposefully looking at this then I think I would navigate away after seeing
that. The whole scrolling feature seems unnecessary and the words at the top
don't catch my attention on their own, scrolling could make more sense if
things like prices were included on the same page. The sizing and spacing (eg.
menu, stars, footer) seem off. The button hover affects cover up what they
say, it could be a lot more subtle. The contact page link being a mailto link
annoys me personally, I'd prefer a contact form with maybe an option to email.
I think you can crop the images before compressing them. Lastly, more content
because otherwise it's a mystery as to why you're signing up.

------
theandrewbailey
OK. Page is not viewable without Javascript.

